# wow..... yep that about sums it up.



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

https://fiber.google.com/about/


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

$120/month for Gigabit internet and TV.. yeah, that's my kind of price for such speeds. Would allow me to get off TWC finally, but I'm still at the mercy of them until Google decided they can expand it to the DFW region.. Now that would be awesome.


----------

